
Numerical Tools for Non-Experts - Microsoft Research - matt_d
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/video/numerical-tools-for-non-experts/
======
matt_d
\- Demo:
[https://youtu.be/oYtnXEZC0jk?t=28m15s](https://youtu.be/oYtnXEZC0jk?t=28m15s)

\- Herbgrind: [http://herbgrind.ucsd.edu/](http://herbgrind.ucsd.edu/)

\- Herbie: [http://herbie.uwplse.org/](http://herbie.uwplse.org/)

\- FPBench: [http://fpbench.org/](http://fpbench.org/)

\- Tools from the Floating-point Research World:
[http://fpbench.org/community.html](http://fpbench.org/community.html)

